# Cluck -U 911 Wings challenge



## Scott W.

You might have heard of Cluck U chicken on various Food TV and Travel Channel shows. They do a 911 wing challenge which consists of:
1: Sign a waiver 
2: 10 wings with a scoville unit of over 5 habanero peppers (fuggin hot).
3: Its a 10 minute challenge, there are up to 5 minutes to eat the wings (no drinks or napkins or anything) and then another 5 minutes to sit and wait afterwards (also no drink or napkins).
4: No matter what time you finish eating, you have to last the full 10 minutes (I ate them in 3:30 and had to sit there for 6:30 min after)

The challenge for me was to eat 10 huge breaded wings in 5 minutes. I am not a speed eater and was full about halfway through. The heat didn't bother me but I was one of the 10% of people who finished the challenge and got my name on the "Wall of Flame" as well as a T-shirt. If you like hot food and are up to a challenge, locate a Cluck U and give the 911 challenge a go. 

I am going down to LBI next month to do the "Ludicrous" wing challenge (I forgot the eating place). My wife wants to tape it and send it to either Food TV or Travel Channel to see if we can get me a show where I locate and eat the hottest foods on the Planet. That'd be a trip and I am actually serious about it, I have eaten some of the hottest food around and it has a minimal effect on me.

I have no footage of me eating the wings but if you want to go on Youtube and search for Cluck U 911 challenge, you will know what I am talking about. I do have a pic of me holding the victory T-shirt but am too lazy to get my phone from upstairs to email and post it. (maybe tomorrow)


----------



## Jeff10236

I know Cluck-U, they have been in MD for 20+ years. I used to eat the "thermonuclear" wings all the time, as they didn't have anything hotter (in my 20's I would have definitely considered the "911" wings). Now, I still eat them because I like them (the "thermo" wings), but in my old age (40), I don't really want to go any hotter.

In my 20's I used to occasionally participate in eating contests. I came close to winning a wing eating contest a few times, so the number of wings would be no problem. But, at this point in my life I have no real need to prove anything, speed eating, eating large amounts, or eating very spicy wings with no drinks just isn't my thing at this point in life. That said, it does sound like fun, and 15 or 20 years ago I would have been all over it.


----------



## Rock31

I don't know how you did it brother! I tried them once at work and I think it was 4 wings and 4 bottles of water when I gave up.


----------



## Coop D

hey Scott #1... go Cluck yourself!!!

How was the stomach the next day? And if you got a TV show like that, I would watch it for sure!!!


----------



## Scott W.

My stomach was fine, heat doesn't bother me. Don't get me wrong, I kicked the brown clown out of the one ringed circus more than once but nothing horrible.


----------



## Coop D

Didn't burn out an "O" ring....


----------



## Scott W.

Thankfully not but my neighbor ran out of heating oil last night so I pissed in his tank. it worked


----------



## Suzza

Wow you did it! I remember you telling me you wanted to. And that's actually a really good idea for a show. I hope it works.


----------



## WilsonRoa

I did some searches on youtube and all I can say, no way for me! lol. I was once mistakenly given one of hooters hottest sauce for the wings. I figured I could handle it. Well, that was until my lips swelled up and I started sweating. It looked like I was allergic to something and it got me good..lol.


----------



## Rosie

I've been dying to try this. I have yet to encounter wings so hot that I can't eat them. Even the time I stupidly challenged a cook to make wings so hot I couldn't eat them. :flame:

I'm gonna be in the MD area in may for the air show at Andrews AFB. I think I'll give it a go. I'm not crazy about the wings being breaded, though.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------

